# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  DayDream Journal?

## Metallicuh

I was thinking about my dream journal and then had an idea. 
What if we write our Day Dreams in it also?
This might be able to boost our recall faster because we can have as many as we want in a day.
Do any of you guys do this? What are your thoughts?

----------


## bored2tears

Well, I have a lot of day dreams in a day, so a full journal would be done in like, a month for me. But other then that, I think it is a very interesting idea. I never heard of writing down day dreams to increase your recall, so I'd say try it out and tell us your results.

----------


## Quantiq

Interesting concept, I'm just not sure its necessary since day dreams are fairly easy to recall. But yeah, try it out see what happens, I'll look forward to seeing results.  :smiley:

----------


## DestFinis

Hey, sorry for restoring an old thread, but I came across yours in a google search after suddenly deciding to recording a daydream of mine just now. I think this is a very good idea. I have multiple daydreams in a day and very vivid ones close to sleep (it's like I'm ecstatic just imagining stuff and hearing stuff before I sleep). The daydream journal entry I did just now takes more than twice the size of the longest dream entry I have at the moment.

In fact, I think combining this with MILD or dream incubation could go well.

Has anybody else tried this and succeeded in furthering their dream recall or lucidity? I'm curious.

----------


## MusicDragon

This is certainly very interesting, especially for me, who daydreams about 60 per cent of the time. However, I do not think it would be very efficient for me to keep a journal lol because i would have to write in it all the time, and it would probably get full within a week. My daydreams are pretty vivid as well, to the point to where it is like watching a movie play out but without losing touch with reality. I use daydreams to segwey into actual dreams at night though.

----------

